# Totally dumb effort



## leafminer (Jul 2, 2009)

I chopped the Mint Choc and had to rinse some of the colas to remove insect eggs ... so I put the dry bud into one paper bag and the damp bud into another and left them outside in a warm place.
Then a thunderstorm arrived and drenched all of it.
It is hot as hell and humid, ideal for mould... if this were not bad enough I had to travel for a week and leave the house sitter there ... can hardly have several oz. of smelly Mint Choc lying around so the only thing I could think of was to spread it out on newspaper and put it under the 150HPS in the outside grow room. I hope it is going to be all right...


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jul 2, 2009)

wow... sounds like your buds have been
through a war.. i wouldnt smoke them after
that, thats for sure. jmo


----------



## smokybear (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow.. That really sucks. Why did you leave them outside? That doesn't really sound like a wise move. I wouldn't leave them under the hps for very long.. Let it dry up some of the extra water but don't let it dry to a crisp under there. Maybe you can salvage some of it. I would dry and cure it normally. Hang those buds and let them dry naturally is my opinion though. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 2, 2009)

Smoke the buds in the morning as the mite eggs can be like Breakfast!LOL



                                                          Phatpharmer


----------



## 420benny (Jul 2, 2009)

Light destroys thc. I vote for a dark, dry hanging area. Sounds like good bud to gift or donate, if you know what I mean.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 2, 2009)

Well, it is the only bud I have, for quite a while, because you know what sativa flowering period is like. I can't dry it inside the house because it is too dank! Like as in, if I walk through a room with one (unlit) spliff my ole lady is gonna be bitchin about the smell. It was a nice sunny day and I was pretty high so at first I forgot it was sitting out in the garden drying when the storm came in.


----------



## Newbud (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow man thats terrible  you have my condolances.

I'd be trying to get some sort of smokable product off it too after all that work, its a strain i want to taste too so i gutted for ya lol.

I bet thats not a mistake you repeat in a hurry 

Never mind i guess, its sucks for sure but thats just how it goes unfortunatly.

Hope you can work it out and better luck next time i guess  :evil:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 2, 2009)

At least it would be better then smoking DP WW Male Fan Leaves!


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jul 2, 2009)

:rofl:
i was actually just thinking about mgfcom
oh man was that like the funniest week when
that guy was on the forum, or what? :rofl:

I wonder what happened to curiouscat420 too..
but he wasnt a complete retard


----------



## 420benny (Jul 3, 2009)

That was funny. For all we know, he is still here, playing nice under a new name.


----------



## RCCIZMe (Jul 3, 2009)

tough break LM, BTW hows the sativa doing


----------



## leafminer (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh, the sativas are doing just fine. They're at 51", 48" and 46" with a younger one about a foot tall. And a small male - I keep pruning it, I don't want clouds of pollen floating everywhere - way back on the other side of the garden.
Unfortunately my indicas have died except for the mom that is still trying to reveg, but the shoots are too small to take for clones ... the heat is just too much this time of year. I will have to order some more seed for the winter grow. Haha my favourite occupation, perusing the seed suppliers. Aurora again? Or something else?
Going to be putting in some Nigerian and some Thai sativas when the seed gets here (soon I hope).


----------



## RCCIZMe (Jul 4, 2009)

heat and bugs


----------



## Mutt (Jul 4, 2009)

> Totally dumb effort


nope only a learning experience..
:48:
.keep in mind sats are very finicky and looooong drawn out flow times. so make sure you wanna jump into that


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 4, 2009)

Try Sativa Seeds Raspberry Cough. Just stay away from the Mekong Haze. Big producer if you have 2 days to trim one plant LOL


----------



## leafminer (Jul 4, 2009)

What I really need is a heat resistant indica. If there is such a thing? Sativas love it here, with my daylight hours. I am hoping for a really heavy harvest off them. But I have a thing for the indica stone .... I seem to recall it was Hick who made the comment 'sleep like a baby'? Great for last thing in the evening. Mutt, I am :watchplant: like a hawk for hermies, being this is my first grow of my strain. So far so good but I know sats are sensitive...


----------



## Newbud (Jul 4, 2009)

High dude, i'm somewhat uneducated in the experience stakes but just thought i'd mention Power Plant ( there are a couple of phonotypes and its Nirvana that carry the one like mine i think ).

Its very hardy plant and copes well with higher than usual heat.
Maybe thats the South African in it but i honestly wouldn't know but i've had good results from starting as a useless newb and my temps where higher than most 

They do good as a fairly quick finsher too,,, love the stone at around week 7,,, good strong stone from qiute early but they do even better left longer 

Difference between week 7-8 to 10+ can be ounces


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jul 6, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> At least it would be better then smoking DP WW Male Fan Leaves!


HOLD YOUR TONGUE! There is nothing like smoking male WW leaves..... Blasphemer...


----------



## leafminer (Jul 7, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> High dude, i'm somewhat uneducated in the experience stakes but just thought i'd mention Power Plant ( there are a couple of phonotypes and its Nirvana that carry the one like mine i think ).
> 
> Its very hardy plant and copes well with higher than usual heat.
> Maybe thats the South African in it but i honestly wouldn't know but i've had good results from starting as a useless newb and my temps where higher than most
> ...



Thanks for that. I'll check it out. Gotta be some pics here somewhere!


----------



## leafminer (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm back and it's dry.
With trembling knees I entered the grow room. 
I move the light reflector.
Item number one: the Mint Choc is nicely dried but not completely dried out I think. I wrap it in a newspaper and carry it into the larder where its funky aroma will be masked by around twenty exotic spices. 
Item number two: the old Aurora mom is still alive somehow despite the 40C heat.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 7, 2009)

Result of this exercise, the bud has suffered as expected from being under the lamp, but the only alternative was mould, so I suppose it is as good as I can hope for at the moment.


----------

